# coca cola big hit nacogdoches texas



## athometoo (Sep 25, 2008)

i cannot seem to find any info on this bottle . it says coca-cola bottling co     under that in big letters is big hit in frosty letters . pat may 4 1926    8 fl oz .      marks on the bottom 9 on left 4 on the right 1 on the bottom     in the middle of these numbers is a circle with a marqui diamond . any info would be helpful . bottle is very heavy and the lettering is raised in the glass it has columns with checkers in it.


----------



## thefuller3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone know anything about these bottles? I've recently come across 2 from different towns.


----------



## thefuller3 (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/big-hit-coca-cola-co-soda-bottle-73194408 it looks like this one


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Sam.  Haven't seen you around here lately.  The Big Hit bottles from Nacogdoches and Center Texas show up regularly at the Houston bottle show for under $20.  They are not rare but not real common either.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, I didn't notice this original post was from 2008.  I guess Sam is NOT back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2013)

*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2013)

70,082
 Frank R. Miller ~ Assignor to the Graham Glass Company
 Filed February 20, 1926
 Patented May 4, 1926

 https://www.google.com/patents?id=L2dsAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo
> 
> marks on the bottom 9 on left 4 on the right 1 on the bottomÂ Â Â Â  in the middle of these numbers is a circle with a marqui diamond . any info would be helpful .


 
*9 <(I)> 4*

 Owens-Illinois Glass Company

 9 = Plant #9 Streator, Illinois

 4 = Most likely 1934 (Owens-Illinois was founded in 1929)

 A situation where Owens-Illinois secured a Graham Glass patent.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2013)

Graham Glass Company, Evansville, Indiana; Loogootee, Indiana; and Okmulgee, Oklahoma (1907-1929). Another plant location also was operated at Chekotah, Oklahoma until 1923. Graham owned by Owens Bottle Company after 1916. Plants became part of Owens-Illinois in 1929.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  thefuller3
> 
> Anyone know anything about these bottles? I've recently come across 2 from different towns.


 
 tf3 ~

 How are your two bottles marked on the heel and base? I'm curious if they are the original Graham bottles or the later Owens-Illinois bottles.

 Thanks

 Bob


----------

